# Lampe is the Knicks Savior!!!!



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Title explains itself. Lampe is the future of this franchise. All you need now is a good point guard and the Knicks will be back in the playoffs like witches flying kites.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Lampe is a good prospect, but come on are you watching the games? The kid needs a lot of work. His jumpshot is inconsistent, he stays out of the paint, he is a horrific defender, and doesnt make the right play. The tools are there for him, he is big, has some handle, can shoot but still needs refinement. I say two years before he has an impact on the Knicks franchise.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I know it will take a couple of years for him to develop but that might be a good thing. When Dirk first came into the league he was just getting adjusted to the style and rythm of the game while averaging only 8.2 points a game. Not too good for an ALL-World player at that point but over the years he improved to that status. Same thing with Stojakovic. He only averaged 8.4 in his first year with the Kings. I think 8 points a game is well within Lampes game at this point. 

Vladimir Radman averaged 6.7 his first year and he is a budding star for the Sonics in only his third year with them. Vlade Divac averaged 8.5 as a center with the Lakers in 1990. (also 6.2 rebounds) I think these numbers are more realistic because Lampe is probably going to be a center this season. Given in time Lampe will get a handle and obtain some quickness to get better accustomed to this league. Knick fans should be praying for this to happen anyway.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont think he is going to make an immediate impact, but I feel he could definetely be a good player in the future. Now to say hes the knicks savior is a bit much. Yes the potintail appears to be there for lampe to develop into the All-Star type player, alot of players that appear that way as rookies dont live up to expectations. Im not saying lampe wont be a star in the league, but we gotta wait and see, there not really a way to know now if he'll be an star later. hopefully he can develop his skill, and become alittle more consistent with his jumpers and get more used to playing in the post.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*lampe in the paint*

don chaney should force lampe to play the post..he has got to develop an inside game..he already knows how to hoist the 3..and yes,hes gonna be a good one


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweetney is the best prospect as of now. He is better than the other undersized Pfs the Knicks have, and with experience, Sweetney will be able to put up 15 and 10 at least, of course in his prime.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Sweetney will be able to put up 15 and 10 at least, of course in his prime.



yeahhh ohkk, but you don't think Lampe can do better?? (in his prime of course)


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Right now, I think Sweetney, although he's clearly no Elton Brand, offers more than Lampe. As a prospect, Lampe is better. 

Watching Lampe, I don't buy into the idea anymore that teens who play pro ball overseas are much more advanced than American kids of the same age. Lampe is MAYBE one year ahead of a well-coached 18 year HS player of similar physical abilities in the US. 

That said, Lampe looks like he has quality basic tools, just not a real game yet. He moves very well with good footwork and knows how to shoot, dribble and pass. Doesn't seem to jump well, but hopefully, he can fix that with time. I say he's about a year away from being noticed and in two years, he'll be considered one of the bright young prospects of the NBA. In three years, he'll arrive as a player. It should be fun watching him develop.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Sweetney is a bust, he'll be at the end of an NBA bench by year 3. Lampe will be an All-Star. The kid is 18 years old, it's not going to happen this second, he's not only adjusting to the NBA game like our high school players but also to a whole new culture, language and country. That's a lot on his shoulders, same as Milicic in Detroit. Give him a couple years and everyone's going to know that EVERY team in the NBA was stupid to let him drop to the 2nd round for a stupid european contract issue.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Sweetney is a bust, he'll be at the end of an NBA bench by year 3. Lampe will be an All-Star. The kid is 18 years old, it's not going to happen this second, he's not only adjusting to the NBA game like our high school players but also to a whole new culture, language and country. That's a lot on his shoulders, same as Milicic in Detroit. Give him a couple years and everyone's going to know that EVERY team in the NBA was stupid to let him drop to the 2nd round for a stupid european contract issue.


 

i hear u bro!! sweetney is a B-U-S-T. IMO. He will earn a decent contract and then the knicks will realise he is just a liability, hes cons outweigh the good. Then he'll just be another over paid under sized forward.

If the knicks didnt pick lampe my god can u imagine how bad their draft nite would be. i wrote an article on this just after draft time. i actually said they should have picked kendrick perkins or Travis outlaw (for excitement). But they boo'd they boo'd again!! 

damn passionate knicks fans, i guess its a good thing. 

I'll set grizzo on ya!! i swear i will... oh ps... "dot" for HOF !


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> i actually said they should have picked kendrick perkins or Travis outlaw (for excitement). But they boo'd they boo'd again!!


We wouldn't want Kendrick Perkins or Travis Outlaw. Perkins is weak, slow, and doesn't really know how to play the game. He can't play defense. And Outlaw is just plain bad, he's only played 12 preseason minutes, and he pretty much sucks. All he can do is jump.

I'm happy with Sweetney, he's strong player with a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> We wouldn't want Kendrick Perkins or Travis Outlaw. Perkins is weak, slow, and doesn't really know how to play the game. He can't play defense. And Outlaw is just plain bad, he's only played 12 preseason minutes, and he pretty much sucks. All he can do is jump.
> ...


Yes right now, he mightent be that great, but ask any boston fan, about this kid kendricks future. Dude by noooooo means is he slow. For a 280 pounder hes pretty quick. 

The knicks arent having playoff sucess anytime soon, sweetney isnt going to help them make the playoffs or get success there. IF they are going to lose they may as well have picked somone who could help them in the long term. 

I think perkins wil be a fine player some day, knicks could have really used his inside scoring presence to free up their shooters. I know sweetneys a bull inside too, but i just dont see him drawing double teams.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes right now, he mightent be that great, but ask any boston fan, about this kid kendricks future. Dude by noooooo means is he slow. For a 280 pounder hes pretty quick.
> ...


Watch his defensive rotations. The dude is by no means quick either. He lumbers around, and since he can't jump with anyone, he fouls them.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweetney right now is probably a better interior force than Lampe will ever be. He's a good rebounder that can block shots. He's supposed to be similar to Clarence Weatherspoon, back when Spoon was young and was 15/7 and more than a block per game on a bad Sixer team. Of course, since the Knicks are much deeper at PF, he won't get nearly the minutes Spoon did, but the ability will still be there. This is likely Othella Harrington's last year in NY (and he is injured right now), and Spoon is unfortunately our best option at SF off the bench right now, so Sweetney will get some minutes one way or another. He won't be an all-star, but I don't think Lampe will either.

For the love of god, will people stop comparing Lampe to Dirk? Lampe will not like Dirk. He doesn't have close to the amount of footwork required. The way things sound, Lampe will be a soft shooter at center, ala Raef LaFrentz (except LaFrentz can block shots). I mean come on. If Lampe were a good player right now, a team would have taken a chance with him. The reason he fell to the 2nd round is only partially because of the contractual situation he had. If he were a good player right now, a team would have taken a chance on him. The reason all those teams passed on him after the lottery picks (the only teams Lampe worked out with pre-draft) is because he's a PROJECT, and not only is he a project, but that contract also made him an EXPENSIVE project.

I don't expect either of these players to average more than 15 ppg in their careers. Right now at least Sweetney is as good as Othella Harrington. Lampe on the other hand is currently training to become as good as Michael Doleac. Doleac by the way was taken with a lottery pick when he was drafted, just like Raef LaFrentz was, so it's not like Lampe ending up in the same class as one of those guys is out of the question.

Who was the last lumbering shooter at PF/C that made the all-star team? Anyone?


----------



## Alluro (Oct 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Who was the last lumbering shooter at PF/C that made the all-star team? Anyone?


Bill Laimbeer?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Ummm, I think you need to study up on Kendrick Perkins, everyone now thinks Boston got a Complete steal in the draft with him. The kid is just out of high school and is already demanding the rock down low and taking it to the hoop. He's a rebounding machine and he's decent on defense considering he's a 19 year old rookie. I don't know anything about Outlaw and frankly thought that was a mistake when Portland drafted him but I don't know how he's doing so far so I can't comment on him. 



> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> We wouldn't want Kendrick Perkins or Travis Outlaw. Perkins is weak, slow, and doesn't really know how to play the game. He can't play defense. And Outlaw is just plain bad, he's only played 12 preseason minutes, and he pretty much sucks. All he can do is jump.
> ...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Bill Laimbeer?


It's worth noting that he is the last lumbering shooter at PF/C that could play defense.


----------

